# Spiele, welche hauptsächlich mit der Maus spielbar sind ?



## DonSenilo1968 (7. April 2020)

*Spiele, welche hauptsächlich mit der Maus spielbar sind ?*

Hello

aktuell spiele ich Path of Exile und Drakensang Online. Jedoch sind beide inzwischen schon sehr langweilig ...
Ich habe schon etwas herumgesucht, aber noch nicht wirklich was vegleichbares gefunden.
Hat jemand evtl. noch ein paar Tipps oder Anregungen ?
Danke im voraus !


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (7. April 2020)

Diablo 3, Grim Dawn, Wolcen, Vikings - Wolves of Midgard würden mir so spontan einfallen, wenn du ähnliche Spiele wie deine beiden genannten suchst.


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2020)

DonSenilo1968 schrieb:


> Hello
> 
> aktuell spiele ich Path of Exile und Drakensang Online. Jedoch sind beide inzwischen schon sehr langweilig ...
> Ich habe schon etwas herumgesucht, aber noch nicht wirklich was vegleichbares gefunden.
> ...



Meinst du jetzt wirklich möglichst NUR mit Maus, also ohne Tastatur? Oder meinst du nur "kein Gamepad nötig" ?

Wenn es NUR per Maus sein soll, dann kannst du natürlich auch bei Games, die an sich doch ein paar Tastaturbefehle brauchen, mit einer passenden Maus einfach die Tastatur ersetzen. Es gibt Mäuse mit 4-5 oder mehr Zusatztasten an der Seite, die du frei belegen kannst. 


Ansonsten wäre aber auch wichtig zu wissen, was du denn überhaupt im Sinn hast. Soll etwas ähnliches wie Path of Exile sein? Oder mehr Action? Weniger? Darf es auch was GANZ anderes sein? Was für nen PC hast Du?


----------



## DonSenilo1968 (7. April 2020)

Ich habe ein Asus TUF Notebook. Ich kann die linke Hand nur eingeschränkt nutzen, weshalb Spiele wie z.B. TESO für mich nicht infrage kommen, weil man hierbei für die Charaktersteuerung permanent die linke Hand auf der Tastatur benötigt. Bei den beiden genannten Spielen benötigt man die zweite Hand ja eigentlich nur für gelegentliches Auslösen von Heiltränken oder so.

Es sollte sowas ähnliches wie die beiden genannten Spiele sein. Vor allem der Aspekt, dass auch andere Spieler unterwegs sind, ist für mich wichtig.


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2020)

DonSenilo1968 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Asus TUF Notebook. Ich kann die linke Hand nur eingeschränkt nutzen, weshalb Spiele wie z.B. TESO für mich nicht infrage kommen, weil man hierbei für die Charaktersteuerung permanent die linke Hand auf der Tastatur benötigt. Bei den beiden genannten Spielen benötigt man die zweite Hand ja eigentlich nur für gelegentliches Auslösen von Heiltränken oder so.
> 
> Es sollte sowas ähnliches wie die beiden genannten Spiele sein. Vor allem der Aspekt, dass auch andere Spieler unterwegs sind, ist für mich wichtig.



Mit Multiplayer kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus, aber BobNextDoor hat ein paar genannt, wo du ja mal schauen kannst, bei welchen es passt. Bei Diablo 3 zB gibt es auf jeden Fall Multiplayer als Coop-Modus.


----------



## Batze (7. April 2020)

Also bei so gut wie allen H&S Spielen brauchst du die linke Hand um damit deine Kampfskills auszulösen. Da reicht es nicht die Skills mit der Maus anzuklicken weil das ist viel zu langsam.
Einiges könntest du zwar auf eine Maus mit vielen Tasten legen, aber schnell bist du dann auch nicht gerade. Also bei Diablo3 musst du da richtig schnell reagieren sonst bist du tot, ebenso GrimDawn und Wolcen.

Bei Diablo 3 gibt es aber auch Klassen wo du die linke Hand nicht ganz so oft brauchst, bzw. wo du einiges dann auf die Maus legen kannst. z.B. der Wirbelwind Barbar oder auch der Hexendoctor mit seinen Minions.
Du kannst das ja mal antesten. Blizzard stellt für Diablo 3 eine Demo Version parat. Damit kannst du bis zum ersten (Mini)Boss, den Skelett König, und bis zu Stufe 13 spielen. Außer den Kreuzritter und den Totenbeschwörer (weil DLC/AddOn) kannst du alle Klassen antesten. Hier KLICKdraufgehen und oben rechts siehst du den Großen Button schon. Musst dafür ein battle.net Konto haben und dir den Blizzard Client/Launcher runterladen, falls du nicht schon hast. Das Spiel das du dann noch laden musst ist ca. 17GB groß.
Und ja, das Spiel kostet dann einmalig Geld, das sage ich dir weil du da Oben ja 2 Free Spiele spielst. Allerdings ist Diablo 3 auch nicht mehr ganz so teuer. Mit dem AddOn Reaper of Souls (das wäre dann die Battle Chest Edition), was du dann auch unbedingt haben solltest kostet es im Moment 29,99€ bei Blizzard selbst, auf diversen Keyplattformen ist es aber schon für unter 25€ zu haben.


----------



## Worrel (7. April 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei Diablo 3 zB gibt es auf jeden Fall Multiplayer als Coop-Modus.


Bei Diablo 3 muß man aber mit der Maus zielen und  mit welchen ~4 Tasten-auch-immer die Skills auslösen. Als Mönch hab ich zB zu 90% der Zeit den Finger auf der W Taste. Vor allem muß man dann auch die Tasten im Kampfgetümmel recht schnell erreichen können.

Was aber zu 100% Maus-only geht, ist Defense Grid. Ist aber ein anderes Genre, Tower Defense halt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2020)

Das gute alte Titan Quest ist auch noch sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bei Diablo 3 muß man aber mit der Maus zielen und  mit welchen ~4 Tasten-auch-immer die Skills auslösen. Als Mönch hab ich zB zu 90% der Zeit den Finger auf der W Taste. Vor allem muß man dann auch die Tasten im Kampfgetümmel recht schnell erreichen können.


 Ich ging davon aus, dass er zumindest 2 programmierbare Daumentasten hat, da er ja schon ähnliche Spiele gespielt hat. Oder kann man zB Path of Exile völlig problemlos nur per Bildschirm-Buttons steuern mit ner Standardmaus ohne Zusatzbuttons? ^^


----------

